# Skilled migrant -189 visa australia application



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to apply for 189 visa for australia.
Needs to know few things regarding the same.
1) Is it mandatory to apply for visa for registered MARA agent or any immigration agent for that matter?
If not then is there any advantage of applying through registered agent or consultancy?

2) I am Bachelor of Engineering, age 26 years , working in software industry (java,j2ee)..for almost 5.5 years. Whether i am good to go for 189 visa?

3) How easy getting jobs in australia after getting visa?

4) Once i get visa is it possible to try for jobs from my place, before landing in australia?

Thanks in advance for sharing info.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> I am going to apply for 189 visa for australia.
> Needs to know few things regarding the same.
> 1) Is it mandatory to apply for visa for registered MARA agent or any immigration agent for that matter?
> If not then is there any advantage of applying through registered agent or consultancy?
> ...


I guess you really need an agent...


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

So registered MARA is mandatory or any general immigration agent is fine ?
I am just trying to check any difference its going to make in getting visa or better my chance.


----------



## vicaussie (Sep 28, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> So registered MARA is mandatory or any general immigration agent is fine ?
> I am just trying to check any difference its going to make in getting visa or better my chance.


Using a registered or any agent for that matter does NOT have any impact on your chances of securing a Visa since the agent does not have any say in the matter.

DIAC recommends going with MARA/MIA agent for your own benefit so that the agent can be held accountable in case of any misappropriation.

Afaik, unauthorised agents are not permitted to deal with DIAC on your behalf and any wrong doing/misuse of your personal data is on your own accord.

If you stick to this forum for a few weeks, you will realize it is simpler to do things on your own rather than rely on external third parties.

The IT sector is faring much better than others, you can check SkillSelect
to see the occupational ceilings for your profession and also check SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
for job profiles, salaries etc on your kind of job.

IT engineers rank among the highest in numbers migrating to Australia at the moment. So I suppose this is the best time for ITians to go to Oz !!

Cheers !!
Vicaussie


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that detailed info.
However, australian employer's entertain applying (and for that matter even interviews) for a job from outside australia? (-- ofcourse after getting visa)

Also, what is this skill assessment? - i mean is it some kind test that we should undergo?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## vicaussie (Sep 28, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> Thanks a lot for that detailed info.
> Howeer, australian employer's entertain applying (and for that matter even interviews) for a job from outside australia? (-- ofcourse after getting visa)
> 
> Also, what is this skill assessment? - i mean is it some kind test that we should undergo?
> ...


Employers and recruiters mostly look at CVs only in case of local address & contact nos. You can start to apply once you get your PR and get close to actual date of migration.

Go through all the details on SkillSelect to get the basic understanding on Visa types & their individual requirements.

Most visas have common requirements of English language ability, skill assessment (assessment of non-recognised academic qualification, Indian degrees are not recognised by Aus) and assessment of skilled employment (proof of relevant work experience) For those in the IT domain, the assessing body is ACS i.e. Australian Computer Society. You need to send attested & notarised copies of all your qualification documents and work ex letters like appointment, appraisals etc, payslips. bank statements. tax papers etc as concrete proof of employment.

Once you get +ve ACS skill & skilled employment, you can apply for EOI (Expression of Interest) for migration to australia. Once your EOI is accepted, you will get an Invitation to apply for Visa. You need to apply to DIAC (online mode Skillselect) and upload all your approved details like +ve skill assessment letter from ACS, IELTS results etc. A Case Officer (CO) is allocated who will verify the authenticity of all your submitted documents. He will authenticate the points claimed by you in your EOI and if all goes well, you will get a VISA grant.

Hope this clears all your doubts. Fyi, I have gathered all this info reading posts on this forum only. Stick around for sometime, you will have all the info you need.


----------

